# Raid5, XFS e reset brutale

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti,

ho un sistema con 3 partizioni in raid5 sw: /boot (quasi sempre smontata a parte quando installo un nuovo kernel) /home e /

le ultime due sono formattate da anni con xfs e non ho mai avuto un problema, grazie anche all'ups  :Smile: 

Oggi mia figlia è arrivata a premere il pulsante di reset ... al boot il raid della partizione / ha iniziato a ricostruirsi quando mia figlia è riuscita ad oltrepassarmi e a premere di nuovo il magico pulsantino ... risultato al riavvio il kernel andava in panico e io anche  :Sad: 

Per farla breve ho lanciato un live cd, rimesso insieme i raid e provato a montarli, i dati erano salvi ma / aveva il superblocco a donnine dai facili costumi.

faccio una copia del raid (sarò paranoico ma in casi come questi tenere sufficiente spazio libero per una copia di emergenza si rivela vincente) e lancio xfs_check che mi informa della necessità di lanciare xfs_repair -L 

 *man xfs_repair wrote:*   

> -L     Force Log Zeroing.  Forces xfs_repair to zero the log even if it is dirty  (contains  metadata  changes).   When
> 
>               using  this  option the filesystem will likely appear to be corrupt, and can cause the loss of user files and/or
> 
>               data.

 

Adesso è ripartito tutto ma mi sento come un neurochirurgo che sa che il paziente ha subito danni cerebrali ma deve ancora stabilirne l'entità ...

Teoricamente gli eseguibili non dovrebbero aver problemi visto che non stavo ricompilando nulla ma non so come fare a scoprire quali file possano aver subito dei danni.

Avete consigli da darmi ?

----------

## Apetrini

hai la /boot in raid5? sul serio?

Il primo consiglio che mi sento di dare è di staccare il cavo del pulsante reset(2 fili marci che di solito sono attaccati alla scheda madre a incastro). Se un giorno vorrai, puoi riataccarlo, ma intanto è piu sicuro cosi.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo sistema è difficile fare una diagnosi con precisione. Tieni conto che XFS puo essere configurato in vari modi...

Provo comunque ad azzardare un probabile scenario:

Il filesystem XFS ha la capacità di tenere molti "cambiamenti" del filesystem in ram (ci sono momenti in cui la differenza tra quello che mostra il filesystem e quello che è scritto realmente sul disco sia anche maggiore di 100mb), questo permette un guadagno prestazionale poiché alcuni file temporanei non arrivano neanche a essere scritti sul disco perché vengono cancellati prima.

Ora, se è come dici tu, ossia che il sistema non stava facendo nulla da tempo, probabilmente la tua / gode di ottima salute. Tieni conto che XFS non fa journal dei dati, ma solo dei metadati. Il log dei cambiamenti dei metadati, se sei fortunato, riguardano solo file temporanei e non dovrebbero aver intaccato(anche nella ipotesi che questi file temporanei non siano piu accessibili) il resto del sistema. 

L'ultimo consiglio che mi sento di darti è di tenere il tuo kernel aggiornato, specialmente se usi XFS.

----------

## Kernel78

grazie per la risposta velocissima  :Wink: 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> hai la /boot in raid5? sul serio?
> 
> 

 

si è la partizione di swap è in raid 1 (così se si fuma un disco continua ad andare tutto comunque)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il primo consiglio che mi sento di dare è di staccare il cavo del pulsante reset(2 fili marci che di solito sono attaccati alla scheda madre a incastro). Se un giorno vorrai, puoi riataccarlo, ma intanto è piu sicuro cosi.
> 
> 

 

ho staccato il reset, il power e i led del power e del disco (ormai avevo aperto il case ...) ho lasciato attaccato solo lo speaker che tanto è disabilitato nel kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo sistema è difficile fare una diagnosi con precisione. Tieni conto che XFS puo essere configurato in vari modi...
> 
> Provo comunque ad azzardare un probabile scenario:
> ...

 

L'aggiornamento del kernel e la pulizia interna (la polvere nelle ventole mi rende nevrotico) sono le uniche cause di downtime del mio sistema.

Grazie mille.

----------

## Ic3M4n

per controllare gli eseguibili puoi utilizzare qcheck -a e poi filtrare i pacchetti in base a differenze di checksum o simili. di solito sputa fuori molti falsi positivi, però è un buon punto di partenza.

Non sapevo che grub leggesse da raid... questa è nuova. di solito su raid tengo due copie della /boot su due hard disk differenti o li metto in raid1 che in lettura sono accessibili anche separatamente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per controllare gli eseguibili puoi utilizzare qcheck -a e poi filtrare i pacchetti in base a differenze di checksum o simili. di solito sputa fuori molti falsi positivi, però è un buon punto di partenza.
> 
> 

 

comodissimo (a parte i falsi positivi), per sicurezza riemergo tutti i pacchetti per cui ottengo una segnalazione, tanto tra poco vado a letto  :Smile: 

anche se mi sta segnalando quintali di "MD5-DIGEST" ... può trattarsi di falsi positivi o mi preoccupo ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non sapevo che grub leggesse da raid... questa è nuova. di solito su raid tengo due copie della /boot su due hard disk differenti o li metto in raid1 che in lettura sono accessibili anche separatamente.

 

in raid1 ci tengo solo la swap perchè non è gestibile in raid5 ma grub non ha problemi con la boot in raid5  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non ho mai capito quanto sia affidabile effettivamente... però appena dopo l'emerge non vengono più segnalati. se sono in /etc di solito li ignoro. potrei averli modificati io senza ricordarmene.

----------

## Kernel78

hai un modo veloce per recuperare dall'output i pacchetti che presentano anomalie ?

----------

## cloc3

```

Avete consigli da darmi ?

```

non mettere mai più la boot in raid5.

per controllare il sistema, bisognerebbe fare uno scriptino che esegua un qlist su tutti i pacchetti installati.

non so se esistano programmi programmi pronti che lo fanno.

una volta esistevano i meravigliosi tool di xchris che lo facevano, ma purtroppo poi è scomparso dalla circolazione.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Avete consigli da darmi ?
> ...

 

a parte il fatto che la mia boot è in raid5 da circa 3 anni e che anche con la catastrofe dell'altro giorno non ho perso nemmeno un bit della boot (non ho saputo resistere al gioco di parole) ...

potresti motivare questo consiglio ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... se ti muore il raid niente boot

se lo metti al posto che in raid5 in raid1 anche se muore il raid puoi sempre fare il boot dagli altri hard disk accedendo direttamente. il raid 1 è un mirroring dei dati e l'accesso al disco in lettura non è un operazione distruttiva anche se fatta su singolo hard disk.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... se ti muore il raid niente boot
> 
> 

 

per morirmi il raid5 devono morire almeno 2 dischi su tre in un colpo solo, non è un'eventualità molto probabile ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se lo metti al posto che in raid5 in raid1 anche se muore il raid puoi sempre fare il boot dagli altri hard disk accedendo direttamente. il raid 1 è un mirroring dei dati e l'accesso al disco in lettura non è un operazione distruttiva anche se fatta su singolo hard disk.

 

non capisco il tuo punto di vista, se anche accedessi a un solo disco potrei fare il boot ma poi non potrei accedere alla partizione di / ne a quella di /home e quindi il kernel mi sputerebbe fuori un bel panic ... inoltre se mi morisse il raid perdere il /boot sarebbe il meno, con un live cd mi ricompilerei un kernel al volo ...

Da qualsiasi parte la guardi non mi sembra una cosa così preoccupante ne plausibile visto che /boot è smontata al 99,9% del tempo

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... certo se si pianta l'hard disk sei comunque nella cacca. io i problemi che ho avuto sono stati che il raid si è piantato. mi ha buttato fuori un hard disk e mezz'ora dopo, con i dischi montati in ro il secondo a metà backup. ho ricreato il raid su quei dischi e sta ancora andando, quindi non è un problema hardware. in ogni caso il sistema sono riuscito a riavviarlo perchè non tutto è su raid ma solo alcune cose. la / non me ne faccio niente in raid5, un raid1 posso sempre avviarlo da un disco unico cambiando in grub la root del sistema. 

semplicemente non credo che il raid5 sia il palliativo a tutti i problemi, anzi... a volte potrebbe essere meglio utilizzare qualche altra soluzione.

poi logicamente ognuno fa come vuole. io sono solo l'ultimo arrivato e non ho chissà quali esperienze... magari quello che ho scritto è tutta una boiata.

----------

## Apetrini

mmmm....

Se la /boot è smontata quasi tutto il tempo (com'è giusto che sia), l'unico pericolo che potrebbe minare la partizione è il collasso fisico di 2 hard-disk.

Ora, essendo che la partizione /boot condivide l'hard-disk fisico con le altre partizioni, ne condivide anche i rischi di rottura. L'hard-disk è comunque sotto sforzo (causa altre partizioni) anche se /boot è smontata. Questo è un discorso abbastanza paranoico, ma l'ho fatto piu che altro per una precisazione.

Credo comunque che lo svantaggio principale di tenere la /boot in raid è che se qualcosa va storto (come tua figlia che preme 2 volte il pulsante di reset in momenti scomodi; cosa che potrebbe essere anche causata da sbalzi di corrente o rottura gruppo di contiuità) e il raid deve essere ricostruito, grub non è detto che riesca a fare il boot da partizioni raid non pulite. Quindi ti tocca mettere mano alla tastiera.

Se dovessi essere pignolo, userei un hard-disk piccolino a parte per la /boot. Hard-disk che andrà spento con uno script dopo il boot.

Comunque era per dire, non arriverei mai a tali livelli di paranoia... anche perché stiamo ancora parlando della sicurezza di /boot, partizione che si ricostruisce in pochissimo con un livecd.

Secondo me questi discorsi lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano perché se si volesse un alta affidabilità a tutti i costi, si userebbero sistemi con raid in hardware con dischi hot-swap e li non ci sarebbe alcun problema.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> mmmm....
> 
> Se la /boot è smontata quasi tutto il tempo (com'è giusto che sia), l'unico pericolo che potrebbe minare la partizione è il collasso fisico di 2 hard-disk.
> 
> Ora, essendo che la partizione /boot condivide l'hard-disk fisico con le altre partizioni, ne condivide anche i rischi di rottura. L'hard-disk è comunque sotto sforzo (causa altre partizioni) anche se /boot è smontata. Questo è un discorso abbastanza paranoico, ma l'ho fatto piu che altro per una precisazione.
> ...

 

balle dell'orso yoghi. io avevo la /boot smontata in raid1 ed il raid è andato a quel paese. 

i dischi secondo smart non hanno nulla (per quanto possa valere)

il pc è sotto ups

adesso ha un uptime di 290 giorni o giù di li con gli stessi hard disk che girano.

sfigato? può essere...

però /boot e / su raid1 li avvii sempre, su raid5 no.

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potresti motivare questo consiglio ?

 

ovvio buon senso.

il raid5 serve per aumentare le prestazioni senza perdere troppo in sicurezza.

ma, per un file piccolo come un kernel, le prestazioni non si possono apprezzare, e quindi non ho senso perdere in sicurezza.

se non senti il bisogno di mantenere la partizione di boot separata dal sistema, allora, utilizza pure grub in raid5.

ma se senti questo bisogno, allora usa la tecnica più semplice: la tripla copia.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> potresti motivare questo consiglio ? 
> 
> ovvio buon senso.
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

il radi5 permette di avere unità logiche più capienti e una maggior sicurezza, se questo comporta un aumento di prestazioni è trascurabile e secondario

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma, per un file piccolo come un kernel, le prestazioni non si possono apprezzare, e quindi non ho senso perdere in sicurezza.
> 
> 

 

perdere in sicurezza ??? mi si dovrebbero bruciare due dischi su tre per avere dei problemi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se non senti il bisogno di mantenere la partizione di boot separata dal sistema, allora, utilizza pure grub in raid5.
> 
> ma se senti questo bisogno, allora usa la tecnica più semplice: la tripla copia.

 

con il raid1 rispetto al raid5 perdo più spazio, con il raid5 sacrifico 1/3 (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) dello spazio, con un raid1 ne sacrifico 1/2 (nella migliore), a meno che uno non sia completamente paranoico o che la vita dei suoi figli dipenda dalla sicurezza dei dati (e che abbia soldi a sufficienza) il buon senso dovrebbe condurre al raid5 se si hanno almeno 3 dischi ...

Con due dischi è ovvio che il raid1 è ottimo ma il vantaggio finisce li ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> se questo comporta un aumento di prestazioni è trascurabile e secondario

 

chissà perché. il guadagno in prestazioni è una caratteristica del raid5.

è utile su una partizione di boot? no, perché il kernel è troppo piccolo per trarne vantaggio.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perdere in sicurezza ??? mi si dovrebbero bruciare due dischi su tre per avere dei problemi
> 
> 

 

se usi la tripla copia, devono bruciarsi tutti e tre.

dunque hai perso in sicurezza.

dopodiché, sei liberissimo di fare come credi.

i computer sono cagnolini mansueti, e non si pongono problemi di buon senso.

ma a questo punto, non chiedere consigli.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   se questo comporta un aumento di prestazioni è trascurabile e secondario 
> 
> chissà perché. il guadagno in prestazioni è una caratteristica del raid5.
> 
> 

 

le caratteristiche fondamentali alla base dei raid è la sicurezza, non l'aumento di prestazioni (a parte il raid0 ma quello merita un discorso a parte) e io ho scelto il radi5 per la sicurezza e per la possibilità di avere un maggior spazio disponibile

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> è utile su una partizione di boot? no, perché il kernel è troppo piccolo per trarne vantaggio.
> 
> 

 

il raid offre un aumento di sicurezza indipendentemente dalla quantità di dati a cui si applica ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> perdere in sicurezza ??? mi si dovrebbero bruciare due dischi su tre per avere dei problemi
> ...

 

si, è se vai nel deserto dell'Atacama senza ombrello hai perso in sicurezza rispetto ad avere l'ombrello ... certo il fatto che sia uno dei luoghi più asciutti del nostro pianeta renderebbe inutile portarsi un ombrello ...

sai calcolarmi la possibilità che due dischi di stock diversi si rompano nell'arco di 30 minuti l'uno dall'altro ?

Mi sembra tanto che tu sostenga che senza paracadute io perda in sicurezza senza considerare il fatto che io non salgo nemmeno su un aereo ... certo potrebbe aprirmisi una voragine sotto i piedi ma le probabilità sono talmente basse da rendere risibile tale rischio e quindi superflua tale sicurezza

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dopodiché, sei liberissimo di fare come credi.
> 
> i computer sono cagnolini mansueti, e non si pongono problemi di buon senso.
> ...

 

io chiedo consigli cercando di migliorare la mia situazione, non di peggiorarla ...

Quando ho assemblato questo sistema ho preso 3 dischi da 300gb e li ho messi in raid5 ottenendo di fatto 600gb di spazio utile.

All'epoca il massimo dei dischi era 500gb, meno del doppio dei miei a più del doppio del prezzo ma per semplificare i calcoli diciamo che fossero il doppio sia di capienza che di prezzo.

Anche solo per fare un raid1 di due di questi dischi avrei speso come 4 dei miei e la sicurezza non sarebbe minimamente aumentata visto che la tolleranza era solo la perdita di un disco quindi spesa maggiore e stessa tolleranza.

Per fare un raid1 di 3 di questi dischi avrei speso come 6 dei miei per avere lo stesso spazio e una tolleranza maggiore.

Il fatto è che io ho ancora spazio per un disco nel mio sistema e posso quindi aumentare lo spazio utile incrementando il raid5, con il raid1 potrei anche aggiungere tutti i dischi che voglio senza aumentare di un bit lo spazio utile quindi scalabilità nulla.

I consigli li chiedo ma non sono come un cagnolino mansueto che non si pone problemi di buon senso ... accetto solo quelli che mi convincono  :Wink: 

----------

